# vip211k beeped and turned itself off



## jane8851 (Jul 10, 2011)

Had a vip211k installed this week. Yesterday while watching tv the receiver beeped loudly and shut off. It wouldn't come back on until I unplugged it and waited about 5 minutes, plugged it back in and it worked fine. It seem to be awfully warm all the time - I moved it to an area completely open today, still seems warm but hasn't repeated the beep shutdown thing. Anyone else have the same beep and what does it mean?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Overheating ...


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 10, 2011)

Should I call them for a replacement or wait to see if it's OK in the new spot?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

You know, when a device croaks, it shouldn't beep. It should 'croak' like a frog. We need a croak.wav instead of a beep.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jane8851 said:


> Should I call them for a replacement or wait to see if it's OK in the new spot?


I don't have it in my hands, but you could try to find a temp measurement: Menu-Diags-Counters-Pgup/Pgdn


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Not at home now and my sling box will not connect, but I don't think the 211 has a temperature sensor, even the one on the 622/722/722k is only for the hard drive temp.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> Not at home now and my sling box will not connect, but I don't think the 211 has a temperature sensor, even the one on the 622/722/722k is only for the hard drive temp.


Not true for 622+ line - if you know what is LM75, you will find my posts here and there - how the chip is controlling a fan.
I'll check 211k for the sensor soon.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Just what produces the beep in a 211k? Is there a speaker in it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Small piezoelectric beeper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, I can't find separate temp sensor chip (like LM75), but it could be inside of other chips.
Counters doesn't have such item, perhaps not implemented.

But buzzer could be installed (the 211k what I'm picturing doesn't have it).

Would be interesting to look into OP receiver - is the BUZ1 installed ?


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hasn't shut off or beeped since that one time. But boy, was that beep loud!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If the receiver is overheating, you will get a warning message stating that fact and it will shut off. It looks like you moving the receiver to a better ventilated area has resolved the issue for you. If it does occur again, please let me know and I'll be happy to assist you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jane8851 said:


> Hasn't shut off or beeped since that one time. But boy, was that beep loud!


If you could open a cover for a sec and check right front corner (see my pictures), if the buzzer's can installed. Then the mystery will be solved.


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 10, 2011)

Exchanged for a new one. Tech said it was overheating.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, we missed an opportunity to see the buzzer ...


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 10, 2011)

I couldn't figure out how to remove the cover or open the receiver to see inside. I'm sorry. Tried but failed my first mission here on the forum...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

jane8851 said:


> I couldn't figure out how to remove the cover or open the receiver to see inside. I'm sorry. Tried but failed my first mission here on the forum...


You don't want to attempt to open the cover of the receiver. This will void your warranty and could incur costs to you if the receiver is replaced due to malfunctioning. If you have any questions, please PM me.:nono2:


----------



## veterantech (Aug 31, 2010)

Check your electrical outlet to make sure your circuit is properly wired and grounded. You can get a cheap outlet tester for around 4 bucks at any home improvement store. Your receiver might have overheated from reversed or open plug or circuit.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

While the advise as common troubleshooting step is valuable.

But that's way out of real case - if you know how switching power supply works, you wouldn't suggest the reason for overheating ...


----------

